# Fenix HP10 - beamshots and a few thoughts



## desertrat21 (Nov 1, 2009)

I recently got my hands on a copy of the Fenix HP10... the new Fenix 225 lumen headlamp. Originally slated for shipping in August, Fenix delayed shipping over a minor engineering issue that was promptly remedied. The lights shipped in October and Daniel at Fenix Outfitters promptly got a copy in the mail to me.
Here are the specs (as provided by Fenix):

_·Cree XR-E LED (Q5) with lifespan of 50,000 hours _
_·4 output levels, 3 flashing modes _
_Levels: 7 lumens (210 hrs) >> 50 lumens (22 hrs) >> 120 lumens (7.5 hrs) >> 225 lumens (total 2.5 hrs)_
_Flash modes: Strobe (5 hrs) >> SOS (50 hrs) >> Warning Flash (44 hrs)_
_·Max lighting distance (throw): 120 meters _
_·Dual switch system with easy operation - one for on/off, the other for output adjustment _
_·Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness _
_·Memorizes last output level _
_·Overheating protection: lamp goes back to high output after 3 minutes continuously in Turbo mode _
_·Uses four 1.5v AA (Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium) batteries, inexpensive and widely available _
_·Separated structure to balance weight for comfort while wearing _
_Light body: 54 mm (length) * 43 mm (width) * 33.5 mm (height)_
_Battery pack: 84 mm (length) * 64 mm (width) * 21 mm (height)_
_·Light head is made of aircraft-grade aluminum; the rest is high quality plastic _
_·Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish _
_·Weight: Light body: 40g, Battery pack: 77g (not including batteries) _
_·Waterproof to IPX-8 standard (Submerge 2 meters deep for 30 minutes continuous lighting) _
_·Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating_
_Max Lumens: 225_
_Min Lumens: 7_
_AA batteries: 4_
_Color: Black_
_Strobe: Yes_
_Emitter: Cree XR-E Q5 LED_
_Diameter (head): 1.7 in_
_Length: 2.1 in_

Here's the headlamp. 





The fit and finish is very nice. Fenix took several novel directions in the design of the light that I really like. The battery compartment is secured with two trapped thumbscrews and is very substantial. The head is machined aluminum and has a series of heat fins to dissipate the heat generated by the LED. Many other manufactureres still have plastic heads and heat sinking has proven to be an ongoing issue... one that Fenix made solid efforts to avoid.
Here are the results from the first round of beamshot/context tests (I used a colored rubber snake as the subject at a distance of 10 ft. - focal length 55mm):




The reflector in the HP10 is moderately smooth. It's more of a "throwy" light relative to the reflectors in lights like the P2D. As such there are more artifacts in the beam (see the darker donut around the spot in the beamshots above) but the beam profile makes for a solid combination of a throwy spot and good spill light for peripheral vision. Fenix also released a beam diffuser for the HP10 that serves to convert the beam profile into a flood light... something that most flashaholics find very beneficial. I haven't seen a copy of the beam diffuser but I'll see if I can't order one so I can post the comparisons here.

Here are beamshot comparisons for the Petzyl's new Myo RXP and the Fenix P2D premium Q5. These are meant to be compared to the beamshot beam profile images in the left column of the above graphic. I'll post context comparisons very soon to outline more practical in-use comparisons.







I also have a series of beam comparisons on the way from the Princeton Tec Apex and several Petzyl models. I'll post them as soon as I get the photos edited.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pictures so far. The snake is a nice touch. :laughing:

The Fenix beam diffuser is flawed. I had to "fix" mine with a sharpie in order to keep it from sending glare back onto my eyes. It also doesn't stay on reliably with rough use and storage (in the backpack).

How's the beam tint? I know it's a cool white LED , but is it comparatively at least on the warmer side of the scale?


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 2, 2009)

I am amazed about Fenix HP10. Yesterday I used it as a bicycle lamp at evening, and showed it to some friends. They were impressed as well.
HP10 is great for cycling, and 50lm level is adequate for main use. 
I found the throwing to be decent and when turned my head the hotspot clearly shined up houses at quite long distance at the side of the road. Though 50lm is good the long runtime provides use with 120lm during hours if that would be desirable. 

But I am surprised when you *desertrat21* say that the head is of aluminum. My HP10 really feels plastic...
Therefore I also wondered about the need of overheating protection, and thought that this would not be necessary with an aluminum body and heat fins of aluminum instead of the plastic? 

Regards, Patric


----------



## desertrat21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> But I am surprised when you *desertrat21* say that the head is of aluminum. My HP10 really feels plastic...
> Therefore I also wondered about the need of overheating protection, and thought that this would not be necessary with an aluminum body and heat fins of aluminum instead of the plastic?
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
The housing for the LED and reflector (the forward portion with the fins) is machined out of aluminum. The case mounted to the forward section houses the switches and headband mounts and is made of high impact plastic. The aluminum head seems to allow for a much more effective dissipation of heat relative to the completely plastic housings of other manufacturers.


----------



## desertrat21 (Nov 3, 2009)

*more comparison photos
Here are more context beamshots that help illustrate the HP10's capabilities. I also cut a small circle of Fellowes WriteRight (static cling PDA screen protector) and adhered it to the lens of the HP10 as a diffuser in order to limit the beam artifacts and tone down the hotspot. It seemed to work quite well:
 
Fenix HP10
 

Here's a series from the new Petzl Myo XRP headlamp for comparison:
Petzl Myo XRP
 

Here's a 4 D cell Mag-lite with a halogen bulb:
4D Mag-Lite
 

Here's a little teaser for my upcoming Fenix TK40 review:
Fenix TK40


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 3, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> The housing for the LED and reflector (the forward portion with the fins) is machined out of aluminum. The case mounted to the forward section houses the switches and headband mounts and is made of high impact plastic. The aluminum head seems to allow for a much more effective dissipation of heat relative to the completely plastic housings of other manufacturers.



Ok, then I get it! 

And thanks for your review and comparison pictures! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## wisewolf (Nov 5, 2009)

the photo is very nice!


----------



## NiteRunR (Nov 20, 2009)

The HP10 is a great thrower, but a diffuser would be necessary for things like setting up a tent or even reading a book. I will get one despite the flaws.

On another note, I took my HP10 for run last night on single track. The light is awesome. However, the band and suspension system are not nearly as good as any Petzl or Black Diamond headlamp (that I have used). The strap does not stay tight and the battery pack has some bounce.

Another is issue is that the switches would be difficult to use with thick gloves or mittens. However, this is common with just about all the recent headlamps.



PhantomPhoton said:


> Great pictures so far. The snake is a nice touch. :laughing:
> 
> The Fenix beam diffuser is flawed. I had to "fix" mine with a sharpie in order to keep it from sending glare back onto my eyes. It also doesn't stay on reliably with rough use and storage (in the backpack).
> 
> How's the beam tint? I know it's a cool white LED , but is it comparatively at least on the warmer side of the scale?


----------



## snoboy (Nov 21, 2009)

You may note in the other HP10 thread that myself and someone else noted the need to rethread the elastic strap so it does not loosen, then you will find it functional.

The buttons seem at 1st appearance to be unusable with thick gloves, but I can operate them fine with neoprene gloves on.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Fenix HP10 -Rethread straps?*

Forgive my ignorance, but would someone post a photo or explanation of how to rethread the strap please?

Thanks


----------



## Polish Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, it took some doing, but I'm very happy with my HP10 right now.

The strap had to be rethreaded. 
I had to spray paint the diffuser clip black to remove glare. 
I also used superglue on the diffuser hinge to tighten it up (tiny droplet of superglue into the hinge, then keep opening and closing the hinge as the glue sets so it doesn't seize) - it now stays open/closed properly and I'm less worried about it snapping off in transport. 
I also bought some lithium AAs - makes it all much, much lighter.

All simple problems to fix, but should have all been spotted by the manufacturer. The diffuser is still the weakest part of the design, but it's perfectly usable now.


----------



## Fottach (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix HP10 -Rethread straps?*



Offroad'Bent said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but would someone post a photo or explanation of how to rethread the strap please?
> 
> Thanks



+1 wish for photo of rethreaded strap.

Please?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey desertrat21 ,

Is it your post #5 that is 

causing this entire thread 

to go way off screen ..... ?

Causing the need for horizontal scrolling ?


If so , would you please change your pic's ?

Or whatever or whoever is causing it , please .


----------



## pdogger (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix HP10 -Rethread straps?*



Fottach said:


> +1 wish for photo of rethreaded strap.
> 
> Please?



+ 2........my HP10 was not strapped at all and I still don't think I have them right.
I've been searching out closeups looking at them. 
I love the headlamp though. Brightguy.com has the best service in the business!


----------



## snoboy (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix HP10 -Rethread straps?*

This is how I have mine threaded, and it seems to work well. Don't have a picture of how they come though.


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Fenix HP10 -Rethread straps?*



snoboy said:


> This is how I have mine threaded, and it seems to work well. Don't have a picture of how they come though.



This looks like the standard threading that the unit shows up with. It's a little prone to slippage, as there are no teeth on the buckle to grasp the strap. I hear there's an alternative to this, but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## moonfish (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you get the thing apart to swap reflectors? Otherwise, it looks like we're one step closer to sharks with laser beams on their heads.....


----------



## Fottach (Nov 27, 2009)

I could not find a better way to rethread strap to prevent slipping so I used Maxpedition Webdom.
I am still looking for simpler solution.


----------



## snoboy (Nov 27, 2009)

Offroad'Bent - Note difference between my threading and the threading in the pic above this post. My way is not particularly prone to slipping. I believe Fottach's post shows they way they come.


----------



## Fottach (Nov 27, 2009)

snoboy said:


> Offroad'Bent - Note difference between my threading and the threading in the pic above this post. My way is not particularly prone to slipping. I believe Fottach's post shows they way they come.



Thank you, you are right. :thumbsup:
I have just rethreaded straps according to your suggestion ant it seems much better.


----------



## tedh (Nov 27, 2009)

Assuming Fenix shipped all their headlamps threaded the way shown in Fottach's picture, no wonder they are slipping. The threading there is backwards. 

http://www.questoutfitters.com/plastic.htm has some good buckle threading diagrams. All the way at the bottom of the page, the "ladderloc buckle". 

When threading a buckle like that, the free end of the webbing should always end up on top of the attached end. For the headlamp picture Fottach posted, the free end comes out below (towards the skull) of the attached end. (The free end has the plastic loop, the attached end continues to the headlamp housing itself). 

Assuming you can reverse the threading of the webbing, it should work much better. 

If this is unclear, I can take some custom pictures.

Ted


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Dec 4, 2009)

snoboy said:


> Offroad'Bent - Note difference between my threading and the threading in the pic above this post. My way is not particularly prone to slipping. I believe Fottach's post shows they way they come.



Thanks, it looks like mine's threaded as yours is, the correct way. It still doesn't hold as well as most toothed buckles do, but would be far worse if it was backwards.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 5, 2009)

desertrat21 said:


> I also have a series of beam comparisons on the way from the Princeton Tec Apex and several Petzyl models. I'll post them as soon as I get the photos edited.


 
Nice!


----------



## RunnerBiker (Jan 8, 2010)

NiteRunR said:


> The HP10 is a great thrower, but a diffuser would be necessary for things like setting up a tent or even reading a book. I will get one despite the flaws.
> 
> On another note, I took my HP10 for run last night on single track. The light is awesome. However, the band and suspension system are not nearly as good as any Petzl or Black Diamond headlamp (that I have used). The strap does not stay tight and the battery pack has some bounce.
> 
> Another is issue is that the switches would be difficult to use with thick gloves or mittens. However, this is common with just about all the recent headlamps.



I'm looking for a head light that i can use primarily for running and mountain biking - preferably something that i can wear on my head directly and also that could be fixed somehow to my helmet when biking. Is this the best option or is there something better out there for night runners? I'm worried about the likelihood of the irritation of it bouncing on your head....


----------



## Bass (Jan 8, 2010)

Great pictures DesertRat21, as usual :thumbsup: Like the use of the rubber snake!

Good webpage you have BTW, nicely done.


----------



## mmeiser (Jan 29, 2010)

A few quick questions.

== NiZn batteries !? ==

First, has anyone tried NiZn batteries in these yet!?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NiZn

Am curious as to how they work in the Fennix HP10.


== Diffuser is awesome ==

Second... awesome tip about the diffuser. I'm still using my modified River Rock 6v headlamp

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198589

But the two features it doesn't have are low light settings and a diffuser for camping uses. Insead I use an Atom headlamp knockoff. Love the simplicity and longevity of those things.

The capability may finally draw me into upgrading... if not for the next point.


== external battery pack for winter use ==


Third... has anyone thought to modify this with a longer cable and removing it from the headband to store the battery pack in their coat for winter use.

I think this is the single feature I love most about my modified headlamp. I can use it in any temperature without so much as a single longevity issue. Plus I can go back to the helmet/ headband mounted battery pack in the summer.

Certainly someone has tried this with the HP10?


== biking with the HP10 ==

To: Swedpat, NiteRunR and anyone else biking with this.

First thanks for your feedback. 

First, I'm curious how people feel about the glare in rain, fog, snow... Does anyone have an issue with this?


== nightlife ==

Second, I'm wondering wether people have noticed the tremendous amount of night life you see with these. Indeed this is one of my fvorite things. The night is completely alive. Skunks (spotted from a safe distance), racoons, squirrels, rabbits and loads and loads of deer. Every animal instinctualy looks right at you and that's when their eyes pop when using the headlamp. Can't say enough about this aspect. It has made me a night riding addict. That and the wind in the winter seems to die off after sundown around here.

Thanks,

i guess that just about sums it up... quotes for references are contained below.

-Mike
Ultralight Bike Touring (come check it out!)
http://www.flickr.com/groups/ultralightbiking/




NiteRunR said:


> The HP10 is a great thrower, but a diffuser would be necessary for things like setting up a tent or even reading a book. I will get one despite the flaws.
> 
> On another note, I took my HP10 for run last night on single track. The light is awesome.





Swedpat said:


> I am amazed about Fenix HP10. Yesterday I used it as a bicycle lamp at evening, and showed it to some friends. They were impressed as well.
> HP10 is great for cycling, and 50lm level is adequate for main use.
> I found the throwing to be decent and when turned my head the hotspot clearly shined up houses at quite long distance at the side of the road. Though 50lm is good the long runtime provides use with 120lm during hours if that would be desirable.


----------



## jtradio (Feb 3, 2010)

looks good! how's the weight for night trail running?


----------



## Egsise (Mar 19, 2010)

Offroad'Bent said:


> Thanks, it looks like mine's threaded as yours is, the correct way. It still doesn't hold as well as most toothed buckles do, but would be far worse if it was backwards.



I use that kind of threading on my Fenix HL20 and Fenix Headband, there is no way I can get it slip.


----------



## Therrin (Jun 25, 2010)

I had been really interested in picking up one of these, but then they weren't available. They *have* become available now? The last page I looked at still said "backordered - not available".

Other than that... Like I said I was going to purchase this (for mineshaft / cave exploration) but now I'm looking at some others as well.

Anyone know anything about a comparison between the Fenix HP10, Stenlight S7+, & Petzl Ultra?

Does the HP10 even compare on those levels? It's definitely less expensive, but it still looks like a pretty good light to me.


----------



## NYCaver (Jun 25, 2010)

Therrin said:


> I had been really interested in picking up one of these, but then they weren't available. They *have* become available now? The last page I looked at still said "backordered - not available".



You could get one on Ebay.



Therrin said:


> Anyone know anything about a comparison between the Fenix HP10, Stenlight S7+, & Petzl Ultra?
> 
> Does the HP10 even compare on those levels? It's definitely less expensive, but it still looks like a pretty good light to me.



You pretty much have those lights ordered in terms of brightness. The Fenix won't be as rugged as the Stenlight. Hopefully someone who has experience with all of these lights can do a comparison. Everyone I know who has used the HP10 in caves has thought highly of it, although some are annoyed by the cheapo diffuser that really is neccessary to have.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jun 25, 2010)

Therrin said:


> Anyone know anything about a comparison between the Fenix HP10, Stenlight S7+, & Petzl Ultra?
> 
> Does the HP10 even compare on those levels? It's definitely less expensive, but it still looks like a pretty good light to me.




Her you go : 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=216830


----------



## Therrin (Jun 28, 2010)

<QUOTE>NYCaver:
You pretty much have those lights ordered in terms of brightness. The Fenix won't be as rugged as the Stenlight. Hopefully someone who has experience with all of these lights can do a comparison. Everyone I know who has used the HP10 in caves has thought highly of it, although some are annoyed by the cheapo diffuser that really is neccessary to have. [/QUOTE]

That you know people who've used it caving is excellent. 90% of what I do is mineshafts, but having relevant review input is really nice.
I did see the diffuser, looks like some hokey snapon thing. I wasn't overly cheered at the thought, but I suppose it'd be easy to carry a spare.

Since I just dropped $85 on a L2p setup, the HP-10 at least looks like a viable option for purchasing while on a budget. Using the dual 50lm petzl's I've got on my helmet has worked so far, but it's quickly reached the point that I'm just not satisfied with the light output. I've strapped a Coast 7736TS on the sideband, but its just not the same as having a nice high output reliable headlamp.





Szemhazai said:


> Her you go :
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=216830



Thanks for the link. I didn't even know bout the Silva.






The HP-10 would even LOOK better... lol. I gotta clean up that mess of lights and get some more output.


----------

